# Biltmore Club Bottle



## javarkas (Jan 26, 2012)

I am a Naturalist at Grandfather Mountain in North Carolina.  I found this bottle while doing the recycling on the mountain the other day.  I have not been able to find any info on the bottle and I was hoping you all could help.  It is a 7 oz bottle, the bottom has printed "Contents 7 oz". The base of the bottle reads Biltmore Club Asheville-Durham.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, looks to me like an Art Deco soda bottle from the 1920's.


----------



## ncbred (Jan 27, 2012)

That is Biltmore as in Biltmore Estates also.  Later Biltmore Club sodas with ACL labels can be found too.  There was also a Biltmore Dairy that had numerous milk bottles.


----------

